# Broken arrow projects



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Looking for some ideas for broken carbon arrows. I know pens and bow stand legs. Trying to think of others but kind of stubbed.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Stabilizers. I don't buy stabilizers anymore. I make them all out of broken arrows.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

Garden stakes


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

My son wanted to try kicking field goals this season for his 8th grade football team. He told me he wanted a holder or tee like the pros use. $35 was the cheapest one I could find. I could have made one out of PVC pipe for less than $10 but I thought I’d put some of my broken arrows to use. It works pretty well.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the football holder


----------



## Woodworx (Dec 2, 2018)

Could probably make some sweet frames and landing gear for quad copters. The hobby shop carbon tubes are a bit pricey. Maybe I'll start digging them out of the trash at the range and try some projects.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

pipecrew said:


> my son wanted to try kicking field goals this season for his 8th grade football team. He told me he wanted a holder or tee like the pros use. $35 was the cheapest one i could find. I could have made one out of pvc pipe for less than $10 but i thought i’d put some of my broken arrows to use. It works pretty well.


nice!!


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

A little different bow stand..









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Built a lightweight tripod. It took forever and has some wobble if touched. 

My dad used some for watering the garden. I think the little misting pieces for in a .246 perfect









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwh (Jun 2, 2018)

They make a centershot tool. I taped an alignment string to each of the limb bolts and then cut the shaft to where it just clears the alignment string. I then moved the rest to where alignment string was in the middle of the arrow. This worked great for the initial setup.


----------



## Metztech (Feb 19, 2017)

Im a big fan of the tripod. Can tell alot of time went in to it!


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

scratch build model airplane spars.
lacing tool for burlap target.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

scratch build model airplane spars.
lacing tool for burlap target.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Metztech said:


> Im a big fan of the tripod. Can tell alot of time went in to it!


Waaay too much time

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne1043 (Oct 28, 2015)

Pretty cool !!


----------



## me_mongo (Dec 13, 2017)

Maybe spars for a kite?


----------



## rjubber (Aug 15, 2014)

Make a stabilizer out of them. It is surprisingly easy to do and waaayyyy cheaper than buying a nice new one. It also looks, and performs, nice.


----------



## BowtechBandit (Jun 8, 2018)

Simple, takes little time too.


----------



## corybrown50 (Dec 1, 2013)

DIY planer boards for fishing....haven't made one myself, but the boat I went striper fishing on at Cumberland had them, worked as well as the commercial ones he had on board....


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Very cool !


----------



## landingzone (Sep 4, 2006)

nice idea!


----------



## landingzone (Sep 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## tuck6114 (Aug 26, 2016)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.



Really like this idea!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

back in the day, 10 years ago when i was in college and had access to a lathe, i did this... i really miss my LX!!


----------



## paowen70 (Mar 1, 2016)

I used the broken arrows to extend the distance on my Pine Ridge arrow spinner to go beyond the paint and factory decal so I spin the shaft only. Works great for more accurate tip and nock alignment. But I find if you have kids its cheaper to cut them down for them to shoot. We all know how kids shoot.


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

leoncrandall74 said:


> A little different bow stand..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea!


----------



## ISU17 (Apr 27, 2018)

rjubber said:


> Make a stabilizer out of them. It is surprisingly easy to do and waaayyyy cheaper than buying a nice new one. It also looks, and performs, nice.


How would you go about doing this? I've been looking to make my own stabilizer and this seems like a really cool/easy way of doing so!


----------



## ballenbrowning (Jan 1, 2017)

I used a broken one for a ceiling fan pull chain


----------



## blinn (Jun 21, 2015)

Ha, I thought I was being so creative cutting them down for my 8 year old to use. You guys took it to a whole new level! Some pretty neat ideas. Great thread!


----------



## RamDaytona (Jan 29, 2019)

Love this


BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


----------



## JacobSch91 (Feb 1, 2019)

very nice!


----------



## michihunt (Jan 26, 2019)

Ive made a gaff for icefishing. Glue in a big treble hook and tape a grip on the other end. Works good for hauling pike thru the hole. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaskid23 (Dec 14, 2018)

You also could use a broken arrow and make it into a pen


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Cool, good idea!


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Mexican 3D said:


> back in the day, 10 years ago when i was in college and had access to a lathe, i did this... i really miss my LX!!
> 
> View attachment 6731843
> 
> ...


Good work, I like it.


----------



## sjolly (Nov 10, 2011)

great projects!


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

I might have to try some of these... all I did was make a pen... Ill add pics tonight.


----------



## JFGIII (Nov 24, 2018)

The hat rack is an awesome idea, I may have to "borrow" it.


----------



## Jedsterfab (Feb 8, 2019)

Awesome ideas


----------



## Smash_86 (Jun 3, 2018)

Tripod is awesome!


----------



## Lum (Apr 26, 2014)

Love the hat rack idea


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

Some cool ideas!


----------



## Duckhunter38135 (Jan 6, 2016)

thats awesome!


----------



## Bellevegas (May 14, 2013)

Really like the hat rack idea.


----------



## brad6868 (Jan 21, 2015)

pens are a great for your local bow shops


----------



## Vex12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## tkmuddler (Nov 19, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## MIOHIOBUCKS (Jan 14, 2019)

great ideas i have a box full of old arrows and disabled stuff from my boys


----------



## RWHdeserthunter (May 27, 2014)

Like the hat rack too


----------



## cleysath (Oct 3, 2011)

Like the tripod!


----------



## Mikolay87 (May 11, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Mikolay87 (May 11, 2017)

I’m going to have to try some of those


----------



## ViperACR (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice


----------



## notagoodfish (Feb 11, 2019)

That's super cool. Is that a little harmonic dampener built into the stand?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

notagoodfish said:


> That's super cool. Is that a little harmonic dampener built into the stand?


Yes it is. Thank you











Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw a stabilizer on here where the OP super glued 6 or 8 together as a bundle and that made a super strong very light super stiff shaft. Very nice use of old arrows.


----------



## lharcher95 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a bunch of broken arrows as well, looks like I now have some ideas on what to do with them


----------



## SSELECT (Jan 23, 2019)

I like that hat rack!


----------



## southpaw193 (Aug 3, 2017)

I like the hat rack


----------



## southpaw193 (Aug 3, 2017)

I have to do that hat rack


----------



## Topshot71 (Feb 18, 2019)

I love the football idea!!


----------



## BoganOutdoors (Aug 4, 2018)

When I first started fletching arrows, I could cut broken shafts in half to practice on. I still do it to match the offset of my arrows if I decided to experiment.

I like the hat rack and center alignment tool ideas.


----------



## gwseabold2 (Feb 13, 2019)

The hat rack will be on my next agenda. The wife will love the fact that I will have a place for all of my camo hats. lol


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

like this idea


----------



## BowhuntNH (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't forget the quick/easy projects for old arrows - cutting them down to ~5 inches and stuffing a bic pen into it to make an arrow pen! No one will ever steal your pen again lol


----------



## Jewell12 (Jan 20, 2019)

Sweet ideas


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 14, 2019)

cool


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

Loving the ideas on this post! Think I'll be making a hat rack myself.


----------



## Johnse1619 (Sep 28, 2014)

Like the hat rack, good work


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Any pictures of the stabilizers?


----------



## Archer3980 (Feb 19, 2019)

Great ideas


----------



## Nate_IN (Jul 10, 2017)

I like the hat rack


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

thats awsome. ima have to try that out.


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

That's Awesome.


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## jakebrake1968 (Feb 14, 2019)

California friendly straw?


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

How about Halloween costume props


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

Arrows coming out of a fake eye etc


----------



## Twstd13 (Aug 29, 2014)

I knew I was keeping them for some reason,thanks for the ideas


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Awesome ideas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

I really like the hat rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tubby1 (Feb 11, 2019)

They make a good cheap stabilizer, and there a kits out there you can buy to do it. Have seen the nock end cut off and made into ink pens. The fletchings make them a little harder to lose.


----------



## smtuss (Dec 9, 2018)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Great idea!


----------



## smtuss (Dec 9, 2018)

BowhuntNH said:


> Don't forget the quick/easy projects for old arrows - cutting them down to ~5 inches and stuffing a bic pen into it to make an arrow pen! No one will ever steal your pen again lol


these are great for scoring on league night


----------



## smtuss (Dec 9, 2018)

keeping score that is...


----------



## Caden2 (Jun 15, 2018)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Thats a SWEET hat hanger. Could use one of those.


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

Actually yeah, there is a guy at my club that has done that , you really wouldnt know it isnt all a legit beiter


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

well except maybe if you look really close you can see a very faded Easton along the side


----------



## Sebastianh (Jan 6, 2018)

love the one with the hats !!


----------



## dutchd (Sep 2, 2017)

great ideas


----------



## Silky95682 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pipecrew

"My son wanted to try kicking field goals this season for his 8th grade football team. He told me he wanted a holder or tee like the pros use. $35 was the cheapest one I could find. I could have made one out of PVC pipe for less than $10 but I thought I’d put some of my broken arrows to use. It works pretty well.'

I love it.


----------



## Silky95682 (Feb 17, 2019)

jakebrake1968 said:


> California friendly straw?


LOL great.


----------



## Silky95682 (Feb 17, 2019)

jakebrake1968 said:


> California friendly straw?


LOL great.


----------



## Joshingunow (Jul 29, 2015)

Cool stuff


----------



## Bambamford14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## TrappinJohn (Jan 24, 2008)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Great idea


----------



## hunterNM (Jul 2, 2014)

Make em into crossbow bolts!


----------



## bjw12 (Dec 29, 2018)

thats awesome!


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Hat Rack is Cool.


----------



## Coderun1970 (Nov 25, 2018)

I like this


----------



## Coati_Kid (Feb 15, 2019)

aih


----------



## Briangsxr1000 (Feb 18, 2019)

Awesome ideas folks! I see a hat rack in my future! lol


----------



## 𐌶𐌴𐍂𐍈 (Feb 25, 2019)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


i like that as a man with alot of hats


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

That hat rack idea is AWESOME!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Like this


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Alot of great ideas!!


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Y’all are so creative!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I posted this one on the forum way back in 2002. 

Archery garden.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Stash said:


> I posted this one on the forum way back in 2002.
> 
> Archery garden.


I like that

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackPot (Dec 2, 2018)

Really like the bow stands. Gonna have to try one of those.


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Suds71 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## sawickispeed (Feb 22, 2019)

Hat rack is sweet! Slip one over the truck antenna


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

sawickispeed said:


> Hat rack is sweet! Slip one over the truck antenna


Roďe many miles with an arrow antenna

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## schleprock (Sep 13, 2008)

hat rack looks cool, going to give that a try


----------



## A929ryda (May 9, 2018)

nice


----------



## firebike7 (Jan 28, 2017)

Mostly pens for me, but some of these ideas are great.


----------



## slowe (Jan 8, 2019)

How do you make stabilizers out of broken arrows? Picture?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

slowe said:


> How do you make stabilizers out of broken arrows? Picture?


Search diy stabilizer many examples 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Bryce Fong (Sep 7, 2014)

I use them as spars for RC airplanes


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

The stabilizers are awesome


----------



## CheckpintGnarly (Feb 16, 2019)

if you drive a ford ranger (or just want to break into one :zip a broken arrow shaft is perfect for breaking into those trucks, i always leave a broken shaft in the bed of my truck for when i lock my keys inside, lift up the handle, stick an arrow shaft in the little holes under there and jimmy the lock up. its scary how easy those trucks are to break into


----------



## JS77 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the hat rack idea. Good work.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I've use them as rods on a bow rack to hang bow from, shotgun mag plugs, striker for turkey call and small caliber blowgun. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

Those hat racks are sweet


----------



## HellsCanyon (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice stuff, I have a crap ton of old arrows in a box in the basement... hate to throw them away


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


very nice. I have a ton of hats.

Question. So what, did you just drill holes then use glue?


----------



## Sinclair21 (Mar 16, 2019)

x2 for the football holder!


----------



## awiner (Feb 19, 2019)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Simple and effective. Looks really good too.


----------



## Mike_Miller (Mar 14, 2018)

That hat rack is a sweet idea, especially when I have way too many as it is!!


----------



## Musubi (May 24, 2013)

I've used broken arrows as:
- Fish stringer. Angled cut on one end. 
- Legs for my paper-tune target. Left the field points on. 
- Taped the shaft to my siphon tube to siphon the gas out of my ATV.


----------



## Str8edgeDad (May 15, 2014)

WOW! Never would’ve thought of these!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

awiner said:


> Simple and effective. Looks really good too.



Agreed. So much so that I completely ripped off the idea!


----------



## BROSMAN (Oct 9, 2013)

That stabilizer looks awesome! What did you use to bind the arrows together?


----------



## Kyle S (Aug 23, 2019)

I dig the hat racks.


----------



## labrown83 (Aug 5, 2014)

i love the hat rack, i see myself building 1 !!!


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I'll see what my nephew breaks first. So far he gets all the arrows my BiL and I break.

But I'm liking the stabilizer idea, and I think the missus would let me get away with the hat rack.


----------



## Parts Guy (Sep 8, 2011)

yes - need to see stabilizer pics.


----------



## Roadrune (Aug 13, 2019)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## isparcher (Oct 14, 2008)

That's some great ideas. Love the creativity!


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

000


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

001


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

002


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

003


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

justicekeener said:


> 001


Mods will delete these nonsense posts 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

004


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

justicekeener said:


> 003


They gonna put you back to ZEROOOOOO

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

Fine by me. just need to post 20 times so i can look at the classified adds


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

008


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

justicekeener said:


> Fine by me. just need to post 20 times so i can look at the classified adds


But you gonna have zero posts doing it this way.. try n make a useful post

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

leoncrandall74 said:


> But you gonna have zero posts doing it this way.. try n make a useful post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


why you trying to start an argument? Just want to sell and look for equipment.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

justicekeener said:


> why you trying to start an argument? Just want to sell and look for equipment.


The 20 posts makes me laugh. It’s funny like gun laws. Like if a guy posts 20 times he’s all of a sudden “cool”[emoji23]


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

justicekeener said:


> why you trying to start an argument? Just want to sell and look for equipment.


Not trying to start an argument. Why you spamming the threads? Try and contribute to the forum a little. If all you wanna do is sell try ebay or Craigslist..

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

Whitetaildeception said:


> The 20 posts makes me laugh. It’s funny like gun laws. Like if a guy posts 20 times he’s all of a sudden “cool”[emoji23]


Ik man lol. My guess is to keep users active or at least make new users (like myself) contribute. Untill I get trolled...


----------



## justicekeener (Sep 23, 2018)

and we are almost to 20


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Whitetaildeception said:


> The 20 posts makes me laugh. It’s funny like gun laws. Like if a guy posts 20 times he’s all of a sudden “cool”[emoji23]


Using the classifieds for free is a perk for the members, contributing members. The post count and join time regulations are there to curb scammers and to try to keep people from joining solely to use the classifieds. 

If someone purely wants to sell things there's how many other outlets for that. This is a forum, made for archers to pass info to other archers. Classifieds are a benefit, not the sole reason people should be joining. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

smokin x's said:


> Using the classifieds for free is a perk for the members, contributing members. The post count and join time regulations are there to curb scammers and to try to keep people from joining solely to use the classifieds.
> 
> If someone purely wants to sell things there's how many other outlets for that. This is a forum, made for archers to pass info to other archers. Classifieds are a benefit, not the sole reason people should be joining.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I understand that but 20 posts? Seems a bit light. Time should be a part of the requirement also. Any old scammer would invest 20 posts.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Whitetaildeception said:


> I understand that but 20 posts? Seems a bit light. Time should be a part of the requirement also. Any old scammer would invest 20 posts.


time is involved. A week or two last I knew

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stangfish (Dec 21, 2009)

I purchased several things including a bow off of here. Now I have to make this post to qualify for the classifieds.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Sweet to see this thread still alive. I love the hat rack. My son will want one for sure.


----------



## camerow (Sep 4, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


Great idea, going to build one of these


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok here's my finished project I totally stole from (


BowtechBandit said:


> View attachment 6721849
> View attachment 6721851
> Simple, takes little time too.


)


----------



## stuartm (Sep 24, 2009)

nice job


----------



## bradysryan (Sep 6, 2019)

naterb said:


> Built a lightweight tripod. It took forever and has some wobble if touched.
> 
> My dad used some for watering the garden. I think the little misting pieces for in a .246 perfect
> 
> ...


That's sweet!!!


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

bradysryan said:


> That's sweet!!!


Took it apart and made this. It straps to the side of my pack and protects the nock end of the arrow as well.
I've got 1 arrow on my bow and for a follow up shot hit the lever, it extends and i pull one out. Took a little practice but is quick enough and quiet. 
Apex sent me extra grabbers so now if something goes wrong all I have to move is the hood and I'm back to a normal quiver set up. 
This sheds a full pound off my bow and is well worth it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

naterb said:


> Took it apart and made this. It straps to the side of my pack and protects the nock end of the arrow as well.
> I've got 1 arrow on my bow and for a follow up shot hit the lever, it extends and i pull one out. Took a little practice but is quick enough and quiet.
> Apex sent me extra grabbers so now if something goes wrong all I have to move is the hood and I'm back to a normal quiver set up.
> This sheds a full pound off my bow and is well worth it.
> ...


Looks interesting but you gotta do a video demo. only grasping about 40% of what it does!


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

I was afraid of that, tried to keep the post short. Can videos be posted on here? I'm not one to put something on youtube.

It's a quiver that mounts to the right side of the pack. The top hood slides down over the nocks. Protecting them getting snagged on brush, lost or broken nock going in and out of the truck. 
Top hood section is spring loaded so I reach over my shoulder and hit a little lever, hood pops up about 5" and now I can get an arrow out for a follow up shot. 

One of my more unnecessary projects. I may or may not need a follow up shot, but I KNOW I'll be carrying my bow around for miles on end. For 7 days of hunting so far it hasn't caused any issues and my left arm is thanking me. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10xclean (Dec 6, 2011)

I airbrushed the end caps.


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

lots of great ideas here


----------



## eleganten (Sep 12, 2019)

I just stick them in a vase. With Blazer vanes they look like tulips, lol


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

naterb said:


> I was afraid of that, tried to keep the post short. Can videos be posted on here? I'm not one to put something on youtube.


You can set the video to unlisted and share the link here. That way it doesn't turn up on Youtube's search algorithm or something to that effect. But if it's because Youtube is Youtube and they suck, well, there's Vimeo, bit chute (all one word, stupid forum autocensor,) and a few others that don't see too much traffic. In a pinch, you could always use PH. 

I doubt AT's server could handle video uploads, especially if ALL of us decide to go that route.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

naterb said:


> I was afraid of that, tried to keep the post short. Can videos be posted on here? I'm not one to put something on youtube.
> 
> It's a quiver that mounts to the right side of the pack. The top hood slides down over the nocks. Protecting them getting snagged on brush, lost or broken nock going in and out of the truck.
> Top hood section is spring loaded so I reach over my shoulder and hit a little lever, hood pops up about 5" and now I can get an arrow out for a follow up shot.
> ...


Ok I pretty much get it. You've got some kind of spring mechanism that, well does what you just said. Still hard to tell what it is, and that's more a comment on future posts. If you upload a pic using this icon in the middle...









it's usually clickable and then full size with more detail can be seen in new tab.

"I'm not one to put something on youtube."

Haha, what exactly does that mean??

You just don't know how? It's pretty easy if you want me to tell you how.

Like here's a random pic I took that's about the size of an iphone pic, less actually, and I upload it with the little icon and you get a lot bigger picture and resolution (if the original picture has good resolution).....



Click on it once, click again (new window) click a third time, zooms in.


----------



## carly220 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice project. My new pup keeps eating my hats so I'll be making one of these.


----------



## Bronconut (Oct 20, 2011)

i like the hat rack idea


----------



## mudcat81 (Sep 28, 2016)

Some very cool ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaybonber (May 18, 2019)

These are all awesome!


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

I've rebuilt some broken quivers with old arrows. You could make a long barreled spit wad shooter with it too!


----------



## Dan87 (Nov 20, 2016)

some pretty good ideas, thanks


----------



## johnny_dolittle (Jul 28, 2014)

yall dont waste anything


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

love the hat hanger


----------



## styk (Apr 7, 2010)

I used 3 to keep the bottom edge of a treestand cover stop flapping in the wind. Used a 3D printer to make corner brackets and frame attachments.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

i use the insert ends for storing broadheads. Keeps the rings and blades in place

Slide a pen insert in....******* scriblin tool.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's what I did for my spring season gobbler--the spurs and beard are attached with monofilament--


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

That is legit.


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

What did you use in the back?


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## LillDragun (Nov 5, 2012)

wow!! so many great ideas!!!


----------

